# Admin Warning



## Seig (Jun 27, 2004)

*The recent pissing match between various members is now officially over. Any continuation by anyone involved from this point on, will result in an immediate, irrevocable, and unappealable one week suspension. This is the only warning being given.*

*Seig 
MT Operational Admin
*


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 29, 2004)

Mod Note:

Hello Everyone,

We will not tolerate beleaguering our fellow members. Please remember that friendly discussions does not mean that you win the argument or to coerce someone to believe the same way as you.

It that means you state and share your points on topic and in a courteous and respectable manner.

If the discussion gets heated, then take it offline and PM the parties involved. If you as a member feel that you are being harassed or someone has stepped over the line, then report the post or behavior to a Moderator.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------

